# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  CCL considera inconsistentes argumentos de proyectos de ley para derogar régimen laboral agrario

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Actual régimen permitió generar más de 400 mil puestos de trabajo*   _CCL defiende actual régimen laboral para agricultores peruanos_  *Lima, may. 24 (ANDINA).-* La Cámara de Comercio de Lima (CCL) advirtió hoy que a la Comisión Agraria del Congreso de la República se ha derivado dos proyectos de ley que proponen derogar el régimen laboral agrario creado por la Ley de Promoción del Sector Agrario, Ley Nº 27360, pero están basados en argumentos inconsistentes.  
Precisó que el planteamiento figura en los proyectos de Ley N° 2436 y 2545, que fueron presentados por los grupos Nacionalista y Unión por el Perú, deben ser desestimados por el Congreso. 
Agregó que el actual régimen laboral agrario corresponde a la realidad del agro peruano y que además cuenta con el aval del Tribunal Constitucional (TC), ya que declaró que no es discriminatorio ni desigual. 
Según la CCL, ambos proyectos de ley intentan destruir el régimen laboral agrario que ha generado más de 400 mil puestos de trabajo, con derechos laborales básicos que desde el año 2000 gozan los trabajadores del sector agropecuario. 
Enfatizó que lejos de atentar contra la generación de empleo con estos proyectos de ley, los legisladores deben promover leyes laborales realistas y que puedan ser cumplidas. 
Para la CCL, iniciar el debate sobre la derogación del régimen especial agrario genera preocupación e inseguridad jurídica en el sector, que en los últimos ocho años ha generado más de 400 puestos de trabajo, expresó. 
Precisó que entre los argumentos inconsistentes que se alegan en los proyectos de ley figura que los beneficios laborales del sector agrario son reducidos y discriminatorios, opiniones que el TC se ha encargado de aclarar, disponiendo la plena validez y constitucionalidad de estos regímenes. 
Los trabajadores del sector agrario tienen una jornada de ocho horas diarias, tienen derecho a horas extras, tienen derecho a la seguridad social y a pensiones. Es cierto, no gozan de CTS ni gratificaciones del régimen común, pero como compensación perciben una remuneración diaria integral aumentada en 17 por ciento, explicó. 
Por ello, la CCL subrayó que la incertidumbre laboral de los últimos años debe terminar y tanto el Gobierno Nacional como el Congreso de la República deben definir una nueva Política de Estado al mediano y largo plazo. 
Eso para contar de una vez por todas con una regulación laboral promotora de las inversiones pero que a la vez garantice y respete los derechos fundamentales de los trabajadores, enfatizó.Temas similares: Artículo: Adex se opone a derogación de régimen laboral para exportaciones No Tradicionales Artículo: Continúa polémica por régimen laboral para la agroexportación Los procesos laborales   y el regimen  especial agrario Artículo: Minag: Modificación de régimen laboral en sector exportador afectaría a miles de puestos de trabajo ¿podremos hablar de un derecho laboral agrario?

----------

